# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kısas Nedir? Bakara 178-179. İsra 33. Maide 45. Ayetler.

## halukgta

Bugün sizleri, Bakara suresi 178179. ayetler üzerinde düşünmeye davet etmek istiyorum. Allah Kuran da öyle kurallar, kanunlar koymuştur ki, bizler toplum olarak yaşarken, bir düzen ve adalet sağlansın. Yazdığım ayetler, günümüzde çok farklı şekillerde anlaşılmış, farklı yorumlar yapılmıştır. Önce ayeti yazalım, daha sonra üzerinde birlikte düşünelim. 

Bakara 178179: Ey iman edenler! ÖLDÜRÜLENLER HAKKINDA SİZE KISAS FARZ KILINDI. HÜRE HÜR, KÖLEYE KÖLE, KADINA KADIN. Bununla beraber kim öldürülenin velisi tarafından bağışlanırsa, artık o zaman örfe uymak ve öldürülenin velisine güzellikle diyet ödemek gerekir. BU, RABBİNİZDEN BİR HAFİFLETME VE RAHMETTİR. Kim bundan sonra zulüm yapmaya kalkışırsa, ona acı bir azap vardır. Ey akıl sahipleri! KISASTA SİZİN İÇİN HAYAT VARDIR. Umulur ki sakınırsınız. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Ayetin ilk cümlesinde Allah, bakın iman edenlere ne diyor. ÖLDÜRÜLENLER HAKKINDA SİZE KISAS FARZ KILINMIŞTIR. Farz kılınmıştır emri, bizlerin önemseyerek dikkatle uymamız gereken, üzerimize yüklenmiş bir emirdir, görevdir. Önce kısas kelimesi ile Allah bizlere, neyi emretmiş onu doğru anlamalıyız ki, farz olan emri yerine getirebilelim. Kısası eğer araştırmadan, bir suçlunun işlediği suçun aynısı ile cezalandırma diye basitçe anlarsak, olayın özüne inmezsek, Allah ın bizlerden istediği farz emrini gereği gibi anlamamış oluruz. Verilen emri, doğru yerine getiremeyiz.

Peki, Allah kısas uyarısından neyi kast ediyor? Ayette tüm iman edenlere yapılan uyarıda, İŞLENEN SUÇUN DENGİYLE, ÖLÇÜSÜNCE, ADALETLE, HAKKANİYETLE CEZANIN VERİLMESİ EMREDİLMİŞTİR. Kısas asla intikam duyguları değildir. Bazı kişilerin söylediği gibi kana kan ise hiç değildir. Bu sözler, düşünceler Kuran ın anlayışına, adaletine asla uymaz. 

AYETİN DEVAMINDA, HÜRE HÜR, KÖLEYE KÖLE, KADINA KADIN DİYE GEÇEN SÖZLER VAR. Bu sözlerle Allah, neyi kast ediyor olabilir? Bazı kişiler bu sözleri şöyle anlamışlar. Ailesinden, kavminden özgür bir kişiyi haksız yere öldürmüşse karşı toplumdan birisi, onların içindende özgür bir kişinin canını alıp, kısas etme, öldürme hakkı vardır. Ölen köleyse, karşı toplumdan bir kölenin ölümü istenebilir, şeklinde açıklama yapanları duyarız. Tüm bu düşünceler, Allah ın adaletine, Kuran anlayışına aykırıdır. Hiç kimse, bir başkasının suçunun cezasını çekemez, herkes kendi yaptıklarından sorumludur.

Peki, burada sayılanlar ne anlama geliyor. Bildiğiniz gibi, cahiliye döneminde özgür bir erkek, köle öldürmüşse haksız yere, çok fazla sorun teşkil etmiyor, kendi aralarında ceza almadan sorunu çözebiliyorlarmış. Yine özgür olduğu halde, bir kadının haksız yere öldürülmesi, bir erkeğin öldürülmesinde verilen tepki gibi olmuyor, bu konu bir şekilde aralarında halledilebiliyormuş. Allah bu konuya çok net ve kesin bir çözüm getirerek, HER KİM OLURSA OLSUN, İSTER HÜR, İSTER KÖLE, İSTER KADIN, BİR KİŞİYİ ÖLDÜRÜRSE, MUTLAKA AYRIM YAPILMADAN KISAS UYGULANIR DİYOR ALLAH.

Devamında ise öyle bir kolaylık getiriyor ki, bu ayetiyle ölüm tek çare değil, sorunlarınızı aranızda çözmeye çalışın, düşmanlık değil dostluk önemlidir, nefsinize hâkim olun, olayı iyice araştırın anlayışını, düşüncesini adeta bizlere aşılamaya çalışıyor ve bakın ne diyor. Tüm bunlardan sonra, ölenin yakını tarafından kısas bağışlanırsa, ölenin yakınlarına diyet yani maddi bir karşılık vermesi gerekir açıklaması yapılıyor.

Şimdide bu konu üzerinde düşünelim, çünkü bazı kardeşlerimiz şöyle düşünebilir. Zengin parayı bastırdı mı cezadan kurtulur. Hayır, cezadan kurtulmuyor, yalnız kısas uygulanmıyor. Yani yalnız ölümden kurtuluyor. Ayetin devamında bu konuya açıklama getiriyor ve ne diyor? BU, RABBİNİZDEN BİR HAFİFLETME VE RAHMETTİR Demek ki ceza iptal olmuyor, hafiflemiş oluyor. 

Gelelim ayetin, son kısmında yapılan uyarıya. Bakın ne diyor Allah. KISASTA SİZİN İÇİN HAYAT VARDIR. Gerçektende kısasta bizler için hayat var ama kısasın ne olduğunu doğru anlayabilirsek. Öldürülenler hakkında size kısas farz kılındı dediğinde, Allah aslında şunu söylüyor bizlere. ÖLDÜRENİN, NEDEN KARŞISINDAKİ KİŞİYİ ÖLDÜRDÜĞÜNÜN SEBEPLERİNİ, NEDENLERİNİ MUTLAKA ARAŞTIRIN. BUNU YAPTIĞINIZ TAKDİRDE, O KİŞİYE KARŞI BÖYLECE, ADALETLİ BİR KISAS UYGULAYABİLİRSİNİZ DİYOR. Onun içindir ki Allah, öldürme durumunda hafifletici nedenler olursa, onun ölümünü affetmeniz, diyet karşılığı kısastan vazgeçmeniz uygun olabilir diye bu açıklamayı yapıyor, kolaylık getiriyor. Bakın İsra suresi 33. ayetinde, bu konuya nasıl açıklama getiriyor.

İsra 33: Haklı bir sebep olmadıkça, Allah'ın muhterem kıldığı cana kıymayınız! BİR KİMSE HAKSIZ YERE ÖLDÜRÜLÜRSE, ONUN VELİSİNE YETKİ VERDİK. ANCAK BU VELİ KISASTA İLERİ GİTMESİN! Ona verdiğimiz yetkiyle, alacağı yardımı almıştır. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Aslında bu ayet, Bakara suresi 178179. ayetleri açıklıyor ve diyor ki, haklı bir sebep olmadıkça ki bunu diğer ayetlerinde de açıklıyor, örnek veriyor ve savaşta sizleri öldürmek için gelen düşmanların öldürülmesine izin veriyor. Haksız yere bir kişi öldürüldüğünde, velisine açıkladığımız ayette olduğu gibi yetki verildiğini söylüyor. Yani ölüm konusunda son kararı, ölen kişinin velisi vereceğini anlatıyor. BU VELİNİN DE KISASTA İLERİ GİTMEMESİ YANİ KONUYU İYİCE ARAŞTIRIP, DUYGULARININ ETKİSİNDE KALMADAN, ADALETLİ OLMASI GEREKTİĞİ UYARISI YAPILIYOR. Kuran bu kısas emrinin, daha önceki Ehli kitaba da tebliğ edildiğinden bahseder, ama onların bu hükmü unuttuklarını hatırlatır, Maide 45. ayette. Şimdide onu hatırlayalım.

Maide 45: O hak kitabında onlara, CANA CAN, GÖZE GÖZ, BURUNA BURUN, KULAĞA KULAK, DİŞE DİŞ VE YARALARA KARŞILIK KISAS/ÖDEŞME YAZDIK. Kim bunu bağışlar, kısas hakkından vazgeçerse o, kendisi için kefaret olur ve kimler Allah'ın indirdiği ile hükmetmezse zalimler onlardır! (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayette de tek tek sayılanlar, cana can, göze göz, buruna burun örnekleri, daha önce söylediğimiz gibi, kısasın ne olduğunun inceliğini, açıklamasını, izahını yapıyor. Yani diyor ki Allah, kısası uygularken titiz davranın, asla aşırıya kaçmayın. Size yapılanların ölçüsünce karşınızdakinin cezalandırılmasını isteyin. Yoksa bu ayetten senin canını almışsa sende ölümünü iste, gözünü çıkarmışsa sende onun gözünü çıkar, dişini kırmışsa sende onun dişini kır demek istemiyor. Bu örneğin sonunda yaraların bile hesaba katılmasını söylüyor. Bu örnek aslında bizlere, bu konuda çok hassas davranmamız gerektiğini, bir yaranın bile hesap edilerek, karşımızdaki kişiye adaletimizi göstermemizi istiyor bizlerden Allah. Ayeti tercüme eden yazar, kısasın yanına ödeşme diye de yazmış. Aslında buna ödeşme demek, ne derece doğru olur bilmiyorum. Ödeşme dersek, intikam demekten farksız bir söz söylemiş oluruz ki, bu Allah ın hukuk ve adalet sisteminde asla yoktur. DİKKAT EDERSENİZ ALLAH, BAĞIŞLAMAKTAN BAHSEDİYOR, ÖDEŞMEKTEN DEĞİL.

Devamındaki sözlerden bunun ödeşme, intikam olmadığını çok açık anlıyoruz. Allah diyor ki, tüm bu yapılanlardan sonra, kim bunu bağışlar kısas hakkından vazgeçerse, bu davranışı kendi günahları için kefaret/karşılık olur. 

Örneğini verdiğim ayetler üzerinde düşündünüz ve Allah kısas emriyle bizlerden ne istediğini sanırım çok açık anladınız. Bu bilgiler ışığında sizlere sormak istediğim bir konu var. Maide 38. ayette Allah, hırsızlık yapanın ellerini kesin, dediği bir cümle vardır. Örneklerini verdiğimiz kısas ayetlerinden sonra, sizce bu ayette Allah, hiçbir ayrım, açıklama yapmadan, ölüm kısasında olduğu gibi bir kolaylık getirmeden, hırsızlık yapan kişinin ellerini hemen kesin der mi? Allah geri dönüşü olmayan ölüm cezasında bile bir kolaylık getirip, ölümü engelliyorsa, hırsızlık yapanın, gerçekten bizzat elini kesin demiş olsaydı, kısas örneğinde olduğu gibi açıklamalar yapmaz mıydı? 

GÖZE GÖZ, DİŞE DİŞ, YARAYA YARA İLE KISAS HÜKMÜNÜ ÇOK İNCELEYEREK, ARAŞTIRARAK VERİN DİYEN ALLAH, HANGİ KISAS ŞARTLARI OLUŞTU DA, HIRSIZIN ELİNİN KESMESİNİ İSTESİN. Hırsızlık ve el kesme, nasıl bir karşılık/kısas olur, bu nasıl bir adalet anlayışıdır, bunu düşünebiliyor muyuz? HANİ ALLAH KISASTA İLERİ GİTMEYİN DİYORDU, bu hükmün, uyarının sizce hiçbir önemi yok mu? Bir kişiyi öldürmek mi ağır suç, yoksa hırsızlık yapmak mı? Allah ölüm cezasına hafifletme kolaylığı getiriyorsa, gerçekten hırsızın ellerinin kesilmesini emretmiş olsaydı ayette, ona da buna benzer kolaylığı, kesinlikle getirirdi. Yorumunu sizlere bırakıyorum. 

Bu ayetlerden de anlıyoruz ki, Allah suçu ve toplumlar arasındaki yanlış davranışları, önce kendi aramızda güzellikle, anlayışla, özveriyle anlaşarak çözümlememizi öneriyor. Ölüm cezası konusunda, öldürülen kişinin velisine yetki veriyor, ama kısas ta adaletli olunmasını, araştırılıp ondan sonra kısasın istenmesini bizlere öğütlüyor ve sakın kısasta aşırı gitmeyin diye de uyarıyor. 

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

